# Is it possible to make an ISFP villain... or "evil"??



## Hal Jordan Prime

...is it?! lol


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

*wicked cackle* I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you!!!


----------



## Fat Bozo

Absolutely. I think Geoff Tate is likely an ISFP, and he's been made out to be the villain in the Queensryche breakup drama.


----------



## Noctis

puer_aeternus said:


> ...is it?! lol


Maybe damaged, changed, or hurt by something, but I do not think evil or villain could describe an ISFP.


----------



## noteworthy

Hmmm, maybe. I could see an ISFP being the villain of a mystery but not like a stereotypical villain/murderer that leaves clues and plays games with detectives. We would probably be something the protagonist had to prove existed first because of introversion but idk, I think a writer could do it.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime

Interesting answers. The main antagonist in my novel (which will probably take a decade to finish IF I do finish it) I'm typing to be an INFP gone irate. I like the dynamic where an introverted generally peaceful character finally unleashes the inner hell they've been building inside. And a complex love story backdrop seems like a good theme to do it with.


----------



## Mammon

Lucy from Elfen Lied is an 'evil' broken ISFP IMO.


----------



## Eddy Kat

The first thing that came to my head was an unsuccesful ISFP artist that can't sell his art. So he rebels against the world.... Doing something with his art.. I need help to finish that


----------



## EmpireConquered

puer_aeternus said:


> ...is it?! lol


Its possible, but instead of an anti hero, the ISFP'll be an anti villain.


----------



## theunknownstuff

I think an ISFP could be a villain.. in his or her own way. I think we would be severely misunderstood though, possibly isolated and driven by suspicioun (NiFi loop lol). The mysterious, misunderstood type of villain, maybe. Don't know what kinds of evil acts we would do though. Hurting people's feelings with selfishness? haha


----------



## Poppinfloss

I want to be the Shapoklyak.








> If you help people
> You waste your time.
> Hah-hah!
> You get no fame by doing good deeds
> Hah-hah-hah-hah!
> And so I advise to each and all
> To do things in the way
> Of an old girl named Shapoklyak!





theunknownstuff said:


> selfishness


This too.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime

The part that gets me is that most ISFPs tend to be quite passive and laid back, two very unvillainous traits lol.

But an unhealthy ISFP will definitely make for a badass antihero or villain.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

Eddy Kat said:


> The first thing that came to my head was an unsuccesful ISFP artist that can't sell his art. So he rebels against the world.... Doing something with his art.. I need help to finish that


An unsuccessful artist who fights against the failing establishment with an upstart populist political party, in a misguided effort to make his country and the world a better place (an INFJ, but still)...










As for an ISFP villain, that's pretty simple. Just take a corrupted Fi with Te inferior suppressing the dominant function. Think Rick from the Walking Dead in Season 3 onwards (an INFP, but still applicable). That sort of personality can easily devolve into a villainous archetype.


----------



## firedell

I can imagine them acting very similarly to the INTJ villain's.


----------



## EllieBear

puer_aeternus said:


> ...is it?! lol



I thought you guys were supposed to be the fluffy, interesting, creative and slightly zany lovers? I mean, that's what I think of when I think of you guys: and that's pretty awesome in my book.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime

EllieBear said:


> I thought you guys were supposed to be the fluffy, interesting, creative and slightly zany lovers? I mean, that's what I think of when I think of you guys: and that's pretty awesome in my book.


That's true but like the infp, when we get pissed off... It can get messy


----------



## paperbrain

puer_aeternus said:


> ...is it?! lol


You can make anyone a villian. A few basic things things to remember about a villian. 1. They are usually though not always the most intelligent character in the story. 2. They usually physically move less than any other character. 3. You can make them the mirror character of the lead such as Dabney Coleman's character vs. Dustin Hoffman's character in "Tootsie"

Ways to make a villian out of an ISFP: 
1. They are considered the most misunderstood of all the personalities and being misunderstood can irritate anyone.

2. Have them use an artform to express their evil side. Art is their weapon. 

3. Though villians usually don't physically don't move much ISFP's express themselves through action. Express their evil side through action. 

4. Some ISFP's have a remarkable way with animals. You can have them use animals to carry out their evil plans. 

5. They are very good in the wild. You could make your villian a survivalist amongst other characters who do not share his or her natural talent of communing with nature. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

EllieBear said:


> I thought you guys were supposed to be the fluffy, interesting, creative and slightly zany lovers? I mean, that's what I think of when I think of you guys: and that's pretty awesome in my book.


Ewww, stereotypes, stahp.


----------



## EllieBear

puer_aeternus said:


> That's true but like the infp, when we get pissed off... It can get messy



I can't say I mind that, to be honest.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

EllieBear said:


> I can't say I mind that, to be honest.


That's some fucking wierdass flirting.


----------

